# Brand of battery pack



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Im still running NIMH what brands are people using and what is good and what is horrible? Give me your opinion.


----------



## CustomWire (Jan 12, 2009)

LIPO ... best way to go if you can .. 

6month old lipo SMC , duratrax , checkpoint packs n all 3 packs still run like new..

backyard bashing less weight to .. just so much nicer ..


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Stay away from Venom NiMh packs. Heard lots of members on this board complaining about them. I have them also and they are just ok. Dont use them anymore since switching to LiPo.


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

Zippy 2s 4000 $25 http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/...e=ZIPPY_Flightmax_4000mAh_2S1P_25C_Car_Lipoly
Accucell-6 charger/balancer $35 http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=7028
Power supply for charger $10 http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/...Product=6256&Product_Name=12V_5A_Power_Supply
That is 2 lipos and a charger for under $100. I have this charger and 7 of these batterys with 35+ min runtime in my slash/rustler and Pede


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*I get all my batteries from Promatchracing.com.
Great quality, great customer service and he has never steared me in the wrong direction. 
If you can though, I highly recamend lipo, i made the switch last year and have no regrets. There are a lot of suppliers out there for lipos and the costs are coming down.*


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

The only problem ill have with lipo is i have over 40+ cars and trucks itll cost a second mortgage to set them all up.


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

not really,just stop running them before they go all the way dead. I have a lot of vehicles without lipo cut-off's. With lipo you only need 2 batterys one to run one to charge.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

So i dont have to change esc's or motors?


----------



## casper60 (Feb 10, 2008)

no, you can run the same stuff with a lipo. voltage is voltage


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

TamiyaKing said:


> The only problem ill have with lipo is i have over 40+ cars and trucks itll cost a second mortgage to set them all up.


Well, that would be true if you wanted one lipo pack for each car. I race 2 cars with a pack each. Race it, throw the pack on the charger and it's ready for the next race. Still uses the same radio gear and motors. There are those on here who think if you go lipo it absolulty has to be with brushless and that is not close to being fact. Though I really like my brushless set ups,I do agree, for you it would cost a mint to equip all your cars that way.
Pick up 2 or 3 packs, and a decent charger and have fun!!!


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Ive always been used to team orion batteries i never had a problem with them and also megatech and even venom,but all i ever heard was bad stuff about venom.


----------



## CustomWire (Jan 12, 2009)

and even then if you do go lipo the safety of having a cut off and just put it in the car or truck your runing at that time ... 2 lipo packs 2 cut offs charger balancer .. the money upfront yes is there but will will worth it subCs fall off say after X time .. lipos same power thur the run ..

here is a cut off .. i dont have one as my ESC has built in cut off and i run only 4 min heats .. 
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXPGM8&P=ML

if u do go lipo biggest 2 things .. 
i never dischrage them like SUBcS ... 
and dont run them below 6 volts for say the 2s packs .. sides that there sweet .. 

you will never look back .. i havent ...


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

What brand of chargers and battery (lipo) does anyone prefer?


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

rustytraxx said:


> Zippy 2s 4000 $25 http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/...e=ZIPPY_Flightmax_4000mAh_2S1P_25C_Car_Lipoly
> Accucell-6 charger/balancer $35 http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=7028
> Power supply for charger $10 http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/...Product=6256&Product_Name=12V_5A_Power_Supply
> That is 2 lipos and a charger for under $100. I have this charger and 7 of these batterys with 35+ min runtime in my slash/rustler and Pede


or

SPC lipos and Onyx 230 charger with Blinky balancer.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the input heres another question are these batteries the same size as a 6 cell nimh pack? Some of my old tamiyas are a tight fit.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

"Typically" most of the hard case lipos I've seen will fit in the space of your typical 6 cell battery pack. It's normally when you use some of the "soft" packs that you have to worry about sizes.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks ovalman what brand of hard cells are good?


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

I dont know what kind of cars you have but if its a Rustler,pede or Slash the 2s4000 fits in perfect with no mods.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Im mainly a tamiya guy old school,but i do have some hpi and duratrax cars and trucks as well.My main concern is my old tamiyas like my king cabs frog fox etc....


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

do you know the dimensions of the battery tray


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

rustytraxx said:


> do you know the dimensions of the battery tray


Not off hand but if the hard shell batterys are close to the c cell nimh packs it might work,i just dont want to cut the frames on the old trucks.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Take your pick of most any ROAR approved hard case lipo packs as they are all pretty close to the same size. I've had good luck with Reedy packs and now have some Racers Edge packs as well. As a matter of fact I have 3 of those I'm selling in the swap and sell area. I don't know how much you want to pay but these seem to be pretty good packs so far and come with a one year warranty.


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

TamiyaKing said:


> The only problem ill have with lipo is i have over 40+ cars and trucks itll cost a second mortgage to set them all up.


I agree it is strange to think of only having a few batteries when we are used to having all those NIMH packs. These guys are probably right though. 

Unfortunately, I am still zapping and matching NIHM cells. LOL.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Im still running nimh good point.


----------

